# eMac meilleur choix macworld



## Sydney Bristow (18 Août 2003)

http://www.macworld.com/2003/08/reviews/1ghzemac/


----------



## ederntal (18 Août 2003)

Apple's Best Desktop for Education Gets More Appealing

C'est clair que pour l'education, c'est le seul a concourir dans cette catégorie ;-)

C'est vrai que c'est une exelente machine... un G4 1ghz est assez puissant pour beaucoups de gens, un ecran CRT maintenant de bonne qualitée d'une taille resonnable, un prix abordable (chez DELL les machines qui occupent ce secteur coutent "seulement" 150 euros moins cher).

Elle sera surement encore plus attrayante apres la prochaine mise a jour 

Reste le probleme de la carte graphique, qui n'en est pas un, si l'on ne joue pas beaucoup...


----------



## Zitoune (19 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> http://www.macworld.com/2003/08/reviews/1ghzemac/


----------



## melaure (19 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> http://www.macworld.com/2003/08/reviews/1ghzemac/



Je sais bien que tu as posté ça pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin la crédibilité de MacWorld baisse sacrément ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand je pense qu'on va recevoir celui du club cette semaine. Il va falloir le mettre dans une pièce scellée pour éviter la malédiction ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Août 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Je sais bien que tu as posté ça pour moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pour son prix ,l'eMac vaut vraiment le coup...
c'est une machine vraiment complète ,ce qui n'etait pas le cas de mon premier iMac bondi blue(pas de graveur par exemple)...

j'ai hate de pouvoir installer Panther dessus...

si apple ne vendait que des power mac hors de prix ,je ne serais surement pas sur mac...
et bc de gens aussi j'imagine


----------



## macinside (19 Août 2003)

désolé mais moi je prefere l'imac G4, because l'écran LCD qui bien plus reposant pour les yeux


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> désolé mais moi je prefere l'imac G4, because l'écran LCD qui bien plus reposant pour les yeux



affaire de gout ,mais pour 1500 euros ,on a l'emac superdrive et seulement l'imac combo!


----------



## huexley (20 Août 2003)

moi je préfère l'eMac pour le sèche main incorporé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, plus sérieusement entre les deux c est sans aucune hésitation l'iMac G4, pour l'encombrement, le prix et le design, certes, pour y travailler dessus tout les jours, je lui fait beaucoup de reproches (bras mou du genou, ecran LCD d'une qualité relative, tray du CD qui bute sur le clavier etc..), mais je ne peux vraissemblablement pas lui oter son fort capital sympathie


----------



## decoris (20 Août 2003)

c'est clair que pour le peux de DVD qu'on grave...


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair que pour le peux de DVD qu'on grave...



ça depend, je viens de recevoir mes 6 boites de DVD-r apple que j'avais commandé


----------



## melaure (20 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair que pour le peux de DVD qu'on grave...



Quand on voit la quantité de volume disque dur que l'on a le CD est out mais le DVD aussi. Tout cela est trop petit pour des backup. Mes 4 machines principales représentent 380 Go de disques. Je ne vais surement pas m'amuser à graver des DVD, à moins qu'ils ne sortent des galettes de 100 Go !


----------



## decoris (20 Août 2003)

ça dépend... moi je trouve au contraire ça pas mal : sur un DVD-RW je peux mettre 6 Divx ou 1/3 de ma biblio musicale.. disons que ce qu'il y a de domage, c'est qu'on ne puisse pas utiliser des dvd-rw comme des DD... ça serait top!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair que pour le peux de DVD qu'on grave...



c'est clair que pour le PEU de DVD qu'on grave   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi j'ai l'eMac Combo et bien j'aimerai pouvoir graver mes library iphoto autre part que sur des cd ,parce que il y en a pour plusieurs gigas


----------



## melaure (20 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair que pour le PEU de DVD qu'on grave
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fais un backup sur disque dur, c'est bien plus simple. En fait le disque est le meilleur moyen de copier et sauvegarder ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Août 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Fais un backup sur disque dur, c'est bien plus simple. En fait le disque est le meilleur moyen de copier et sauvegarder ...



mais elles sont DEJA sur le DD,mes iPhotos!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Août 2003)

tu veux dire sur un DD externe??
mais dans ce cas ,il risque aussi bien le crash qu'un dd interne?
alors qu'un cd ou dvd,si on le raye pas ,il est indépendant de l'appareil qui le lit...
si celui ci tombe en panne on a tjrs le cd ou le dvd...


----------



## melaure (20 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire sur un DD externe??
> mais dans ce cas ,il risque aussi bien le crash qu'un dd interne?
> alors qu'un cd ou dvd,si on le raye pas ,il est indépendant de l'appareil qui le lit...
> si celui ci tombe en panne on a tjrs le cd ou le dvd...



Certes mais c'est rare que deux disques tombent en panne en même temps. Donc si tu clones tes données sur deux disques durs, tu es tranquille. En plus c'est pratique, rapide à copier et a récupérer, de grande taille ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Août 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Certes mais c'est rare que deux disques tombent en panne en même temps. Donc si tu clones tes données sur deux disques durs, tu es tranquille. En plus c'est pratique, rapide à copier et a récupérer, de grande taille ...



pas bete ...
d'autant que j'ai deux ports firewire sur l'eMac...
un dd externe serait donc une meilleure solution qu'un graveur de DVD...


----------



## decoris (21 Août 2003)

bien moins cher aussi...


----------



## melaure (21 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pas bete ...
> d'autant que j'ai deux ports firewire sur l'eMac...
> un dd externe serait donc une meilleure solution qu'un graveur de DVD...



Ce n'est pas qu'une question de nombre de ports. J'ai n'ai qu'un sur mon TI, mais j'ai acheté un Hub Firewire 6 ports ... Je branche tout dessus.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Août 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas qu'une question de nombre de ports. J'ai n'ai qu'un sur mon TI, mais j'ai acheté un Hub Firewire 6 ports ... Je branche tout dessus.



je n'ai pas l'intention d'acheter un "hub"...
et puis meme pas un DD externe pour l'instant...
n'oublie pas que je suis ...fonctionnaire.


----------



## melaure (21 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas l'intention d'acheter un "hub"...
> et puis meme pas un DD externe pour l'instant...
> n'oublie pas que je suis ...fonctionnaire.











Tu n'auras pas besoin de hub pour un disque ... Enfin pense-y quand tu acheteras ton stockage supplémentaire ...


----------



## decoris (21 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> n'oublie pas que je suis ...fonctionnaire.




ahhh, mais je comprends tout!!!!
tu serais pas parisien, en plus???


----------



## decoris (21 Août 2003)

sinon pour répondre à ta question, pas besoin de hub puisque un disque externe ne te fait pas perdre de port firewire, puisqu'il en contient deux (un pour le brancher à l'ordi, et un pour remplacer celui qu'il occupe!)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Août 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'auras pas besoin de hub pour un disque ... Enfin pense-y quand tu acheteras ton stockage supplémentaire ...



mon stockage suplémentaire,çà va etre une bonne série de cd r dans pas longtemps,parce que a part un ou deux trucs ,je n'ai encore rien sauvegardé...
la mauvaise habitude de mon ancien iMac sans graveur?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> ahhh, mais je comprends tout!!!!
> tu serais pas parisien, en plus???



non,pourquoi ?


----------



## melaure (21 Août 2003)

Ca fait longtemps que j'ai laissé tomber le CD. Trop compliqué à gérer.

Sur mon TI j'ai un dd interne de 40 Go et un 2"5 externe de 40 Go. Je fais une copie intégrale de ces deux disques sur un ICE 80 Go.

Avantages : c'est rapide, complet. Si un disque de 40 Go meurt, je le change et je le reclone grâce au 80. Si le 80 meurt, je le change et je refait une sauvegarde.

Comme les copie sont faites en Firewire, c'est très rapide. Et puis si je veux récupérer un truc, je n'ai pas à chercher dans une pile de CD. Il suffit d'allumer le 80 et hop !


----------



## ederntal (21 Août 2003)

Le superdrive et le DD ne jour absolument pas dans la même cours...

J'ai un camescope numérique, je suis bien content de graver mes dvd-video (apple voit beaucoup de l'interet du sperdrive dans la video il me semble même si pas enormement de gens l'utlisent a cette fin)

J'ai des gros fichiers a envoyer a quelqu'un par la poste... zou un dvd-r

J'ai pas les moyens de sortir plus de 200 euros pour un DD externe, j'achete des dvd-r pour sauvegarder mes mp3 ou faire n'importe quel petit backup. (ou pour partager ces fichiers entre 2 ordinateurs eloigner, je me voi mal faire le trajet boulot &gt; maison avec mon DD regulierement...)

J'ai bcp de fichiers a sauvegarder chez moi, et bien je met sur un Disque Dur... Je ne vois pas une concurence entre un Superdrive et un Disque Dur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref un superdrive sa peut etre utile... a voir a l'achat, et perso j'en grave pas mal des dvd.


----------



## melaure (21 Août 2003)

Je n'envoie pas de gros truc par courrier et les dvd-r ce n'est que du jetable. Une fois utilisé c'est poubelle !!! Quelle économie !!!

Mon utilisation c'est du backup. Je le fait une fois par mois. Je ne me voit pas acheter 20 DVD tout les mois pour une sauvegarde ! Stupide !!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Août 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait longtemps que j'ai laissé tomber le CD. Trop compliqué à gérer.
> 
> Sur mon TI j'ai un dd interne de 40 Go et un 2"5 externe de 40 Go. Je fais une copie intégrale de ces deux disques sur un ICE 80 Go.
> 
> ...



pas bete...

et le 100 ,là ,dans ta signature,il est pour quoi faire??


----------



## ederntal (21 Août 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Je n'envoie pas de gros truc par courrier et les dvd-r ce n'est que du jetable. Une fois utilisé c'est poubelle !!! Quelle économie !!!
> 
> Mon utilisation c'est du backup. Je le fait une fois par mois. Je ne me voit pas acheter 20 DVD tout les mois pour une sauvegarde ! Stupide !!!




Mais tu n'es pas le centre du monde melauré! Ce pas parseque TOI tu n'as pas l'utilité d'un superdrive que c'est inutile!!!


----------



## Zitoune (21 Août 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu n'es pas le centre du monde melauré! Ce pas parseque TOI tu n'as pas l'utilité d'un superdrive que c'est inutile!!!




Je pense quand même qu'il n'est pas seul dans son cas non plus !


----------



## melaure (21 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pas bete...
> 
> et le 100 ,là ,dans ta signature,il est pour quoi faire??



Le 100 c'est mon deuxième disque ICE (de 100 Go). C'est un modèle combo Firewire/USB2.

Vu ma consommation, il m'en faudra bientôt un troisième ...



			
				ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu n'es pas le centre du monde melauré! Ce pas parseque TOI tu n'as pas l'utilité d'un superdrive que c'est inutile!!!



Bien sur que non. Je témoigne juste d'une façon de faire qui est pratique et utilisé par bien d'autres ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sydney cherche des conseils et je lui fait part de ce que je fais en fonction de mes besoins et surtout de mes exigeances (quand je sauvegarde 80 Go, je veux que ce soit rapide). Elle a aussi d'autres avis et après elle décidera de ce qu'elle veut. 

Cela ne m'empêcherait pas d'avoir (plus tard) un graveur de DVD, mais je ne m'en servirait pas pour des backup complet car cela revient beaucoup trop cher en support (sauf si la capacité du DVD augmente et qu'il est réinscriptible ...)


----------



## Jetsurfer (21 Août 2003)

Il est clair que les disques Ice sont un excellent choix, pour ma part j'utilise un 60 Gb en externe avec mon iMac DV/400 et j'en suis super content.
Si je devais en acheter un autre je prendrais uniquement un autre Ice, pas de bruit, rapide vraiment bien.
Côté backup je mets uniquement par sujet ou travail mes photos sur CD même si je les garde encore sur mon HD, ce qui est cool avec un SuperDrive c'est de pouvoir faire un DVD dont la qualité d'image risque fort d'être superieure à un VCD sur la télévision mais on ne fait pas cela tous les jours.
Vu l'aumentation des pixels côté appareil photo-numérique, on peut se demander pour les grands projets si le CD restera suffisant à l'avenir, donc un SuperDrive pourquoi pas mais en DVD-RW sinon rien.
Enfin j'espère que le PB 15" va arriver car l'écran de mon iMac est toujours plus sombre en X qu'en 9 et dès lors que l'on travaille avec un dossier contenant plusieurs dizaines de photos et bien avec Toshop Elements 2, un DV/400 cela rame sec même avec 512 Mo de Ram.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Août 2003)

finalement ,je vais faire mes sauvegardes sur cd r...
j'ai calculé ,j'ai environ 10 Giga de données...cela devrait tenir sur 13 ou 14 cd r normalement ...
pas besoin d'investir dans un DD externe!


----------



## melaure (22 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> finalement ,je vais faire mes sauvegardes sur cd r...
> j'ai calculé ,j'ai environ 10 Giga de données...cela devrait tenir sur 13 ou 14 cd r normalement ...
> pas besoin d'investir dans un DD externe!



Si tu ne fais pas de sauvegardes completes mensuelles comme moi, ça peut suffir ...


----------



## decoris (22 Août 2003)

ça peut suffire si tu ne compte plus modifier tes données, ni en rajouter sur ton DD...
sinon rien de tel qu'un HD externe...


----------



## melaure (22 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> ça peut suffire si tu ne compte plus modifier tes données, ni en rajouter sur ton DD...
> sinon rien de tel qu'un HD externe...



Je ne te le fais pas dire. D'autant plus qu'avec les gros volumes (120, 160, 200, 250 ...), tu peux sauvegarder et stocker quelques trucs en plus ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Août 2003)

bah,je ne suis pas un fana de l'informatique comme Melaure...
si j'ai des trucs a rajouter ,je reprendrais un autre cd r plus tard etc...etc...


----------



## tractopel (23 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas l'intention d'acheter un "hub"...
> et puis meme pas un DD externe pour l'instant...
> n'oublie pas que je suis ...fonctionnaire.



tu es fonctionnaire mais tu dis également dans ton profil que tu es agent double.
si j'ai bien compris tu es 2 fois agent de l'état, donc en toute logique tu dois toucher 2 salaires? ça devrait pas te poser de gros problème pour compléter ta panoplie de macagentdouble...

pour changer de sujet, je trouve effectivement que la sauvegarde est un vrai problème. le jour où j'ai craché mon DD externe j'ai appelé laCie et le technicien m'a conseillé d'acheter un autre DD externe et de sauvegarder en croisant (quelle bonne idée, il va avoir de l'augmentation dans sa boite!).
à mon sens il ne faut pas utiliser son DD interne pour sauvegarder, sauf de petits fichiers, mais dès que tu t'attaques à la photo, musique et vidéo, il faut réflechir à d'autres soluces.
j'ai été me ballader du coté du forum périfériques, et je dois dire que j'ai trouvé des idées fort intéressantes dans ce domaine.
pour revenir à l'emac c'est une excellente machine quand tu la prends en config maxi, et qui présente un bon rapport qualité prix.
il n'y a que 2 choses un peux génantes, c'est le bruit du ventilo bien évidemment, et le poids de l'engin quand tu veux le changer de place (il est exact que ce n'est pas un portable)
au nombre des + : la qualité de l'écran 17", le son qui n'est pas mauvais même sans adjonction supplémentaire, la rapidité, et à cela il faut ajouter le fabuleux mac os 10.2.6, sans oublier tous ces logiciels intégrés de mac (non, je ne suis pas appointé par mister jobs) qui sont extraordinaires. dans la journée je travaille sur pc, c'est comme les travaux forcés à cayenne... longue vie à apple..


----------



## decoris (23 Août 2003)

tractopel a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme les travaux forcés à cayenne...



que vient foutre la nouvelle porsche ici???


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> que vient foutre la nouvelle porsche ici???



obsédé par les voitures celui là


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Août 2003)

tractopel a dit:
			
		

> tu es fonctionnaire mais tu dis également dans ton profil que tu es agent double.
> si j'ai bien compris tu es 2 fois agent de l'état, donc en toute logique tu dois toucher 2 salaires? ça devrait pas te poser de gros problème pour compléter ta panoplie de macagentdouble...
> 
> 
> ...








pour le ventilo,une fois les excellents HP intégrés au maxi,on n'entend plus le ventilo!


----------



## tractopel (24 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> que vient foutre la nouvelle porsche ici???



il y a quelques années, porshe avait une très bonne signature publicitaire : "la seule course qui ne finit jamais : c'est celle de se dépasser".
c'est pour cela que tu la vois plus, la porsche, elle s'est dépassée et vroooom..
sur autre sujet, j'ai été voir ton site 'raspoutine.com' : y a pas que les ordis que tu aimes bien... remarque t'as pas mauvais gout, mon ami raspoutine..
petite question : j'aime bien ton pingouin et j'ai essayé de piquer betty boop sur ton site, mais quand je la charge, elle ne bouge plus! comment fais-tu pour conserver le mouv'? quitte à charger betty boop, autant qu'elle remue ses avantages, les porsche ont de bons amortisseurs (elle aussi d'ailleurs)..
merci du tuyau


----------



## decoris (24 Août 2003)

ben moi j'ai juste mis l'adresse du gif, et il bouge tout seul...


----------



## tractopel (24 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> ben moi j'ai juste mis l'adresse du gif, et il bouge tout seul...



tu fais un copier-coller de l'adresse du gif?


----------



## decoris (24 Août 2003)

bin oui...


----------

